# Longifolium fma album ‘fox valley mint’ x self



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2019)

This plant was in the group that Clark wanted to get rid of, so I kept it to see what it might look like. It’s in spike!


----------



## abax (Oct 13, 2019)

The plant looks great. Hurry that bloom up...I'm looking forward
to seeing the flower. Talking nice helps...;>)


----------



## troy (Oct 14, 2019)

Very beefy plant!! I hope Clark is doing ok, I like him lol..


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2019)

Wow, good luck.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2019)

Here’s the spike today, I put the plant under a light to hopefully boost it a bit since it was in a shady spot before


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2019)

Don't cook it!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Don't cook it!


Good advice, happened before


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 8, 2019)

Bud last weekend


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 8, 2019)

troy said:


> Very beefy plant!! I hope Clark is doing ok, I like him lol..


His back has seen better days, lots of traveling for photographs


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2019)

The bud is still growing, but now I’m traveling to New Mexico to visit my mother for two weeks. I have a feeling it’s going to flower when I’m gone, so I took it to work where someone can water it and take pics if it flowers


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2019)

I was going to suggest you take it to your sister and I could pick it up from there!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2019)

I couuuuuld.....

sadly, I just discovered that it’s too early at the Dallas airport for barbecue, they’re only serving breakfast (crying)

spoke too soon! There was a new place near my exit gate, not listed on the restaurant page, and they opened up for lunch just as I arrived!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2019)

Brisket?!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 28, 2019)

Please post a photo of the flower when it blooms. Here's one of our Phrag. longifolium fma album 'Fox Valley Mint' (x self) first bloom seedlings for comparison.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 28, 2019)

Nice image! I hope the plant cooperates and is very slow to flower. I won’t be where it is until dec 8th though I have asked a few people at work to water it and send me pictures if it opens before I get back. I don’t think it will approach opening before a week passes


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 29, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Please post a photo of the flower when it blooms. Here's one of our Phrag. longifolium fma album 'Fox Valley Mint' (x self) first bloom seedlings for comparison.View attachment 17125


Nice Mexipedium in the sideground...


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 2, 2019)

Well! I didn’t think the flower would open before a week went by, but my supervisor at work sent me these two images this morning. It’s a really big flower! I still won’t be back there til Sunday so I hope the flower holds


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 2, 2019)

Very nice! Sorry you had to miss the grand opening. Form and color are excellent for this form of the species.


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 2, 2019)

Tom, Are these all descended from a single clone?


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes. They are all Phrag. longifolium fma album 'Fox Valley Mint' (x self).


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice. If it gets big enough to divide...


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2019)

It seems to be putting out new growths). I have to get it more light
I took more pictures from all angles sunday morning at work. Coworkers did a nice job watering it and others cooperated by not picking the flower or anything like that. I was going to measure but got distracted. Any shows around these parts? (Se pa, md, south jersey)


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 10, 2019)

show season is starting up in january... first one i know of that is local is north Jersey show Jan 17th weekend (at rutgers)... then somewhat weekly after that..

shows i know of

NJOS (North Jersey OS) Set up Thursday Jan 16 2020 
Douglass Student center Rutgers U, New Brunswick,NJ

SOS (Susquehanna OS) Set up Wednesday Jan 29 2020
Hershey Gardens Hershey Pa

DCOS (Deep Cut OS) Set up Wednesday Feb 5 2020
Dearborn Market, Holmdel NJ

NCOS (Naonal Capital OS) Set up Thur Feb 13 2020
Homestead Gardens 743 West Central Ave Davidsonville MD

Tentative as MOS is looking for a new venue
MOS (Maryland OS) Set up Wed March 4 2020
Maryland State Fairgrounds, Timonium, MD


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 10, 2019)

AOS judging also at the Paph Forum January 25, 2020 (Washington DC):
https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/2020-paph-forum-january-25-dc.48427/



richgarrison said:


> show season is starting up in january... first one i know of that is local is north Jersey show Jan 17th weekend (at rutgers)... then somewhat weekly after that..
> 
> shows i know of
> 
> ...


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> AOS judging also at the Paph Forum January 25, 2020 (Washington DC):
> https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/2020-paph-forum-january-25-dc.48427/


Is there regional aos judging this month?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 10, 2019)

Not sure what you mean. But there is AOS judging in DC the first weekend in January also:

http://www.nationalcapitaljc.org/Notices/Notices.html




cnycharles said:


> Is there regional aos judging this month?


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 10, 2019)

cnycharles said:


> Is there regional aos judging this month?


yes middle atlantic aos judging this coming weekend..
http://www.aos.org/news-and-events/...0/mid-atlantic-judging-center.aspx?d=20191214

sorry i didn't realize that was why you asked about shows... doh!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2019)

thanks


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2020)

It’s in spike again! I saw the stems a few weeks ago starting up. A few previous pics were not good so tried again today


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow he’s really grown! Nicely done!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 15, 2020)

One of the two buds is growing so quickly, I think it’s going to open tonight!


----------



## abax (Sep 15, 2020)

Stake that lovely Charles. If your longifolium is like the ones I have, the
spike gets so long with continuous blooms that the stem gets distorted.
A well supported stem blooms longer. My longifolium album 'Super
Charlie' has nine blooms so far and is still growing.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 16, 2020)

I used to have lots of stakes, now almost none. Have to find something ...



Today!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 16, 2020)

Good problem to have. Chopsticks?


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 16, 2020)

I did find a small plant stake and remembered that I had a whole bag of spiedie skewers  and I found a bag of long green floral wire that came in very handy. Although I did stake my hab medusae initially with a rusted off aquarium fish net handle


----------



## abax (Sep 16, 2020)

Whatever works. I use bamboo skewers in the kitchen section at
Walmart. That flower is gonna be a beauty!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Good problem to have. Chopsticks?


Way too short.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## blondie (Sep 23, 2020)

Beautiful I cant wait ot finally buy one of these


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 10, 2020)

I realized I hadn’t posted an open flower picture yet!

bud on second spike is just starting to open. Just saw while editing pics the second bud on the first spike


----------



## KateL (Oct 16, 2020)

I love watching phrags unfurl!


----------



## blondie (Oct 17, 2020)

Amazing I hope to get one day


----------



## abax (Oct 17, 2020)

Me too, Kate!


----------

